# beta looks like he has a loose scale



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

it just happened out of no where today. it looks like one of the scales behind the right side of his head is flapping around. he was observed for some time after coming to this conclusion. to me it certainly does not look like any type of growth. he looks as healthy as ever otherwise. has anyone seen anything like this before? should i just observe him? my camera takes poor pictures, but i will post the best one i can find. in the picture: the other 3 small dots on his side are tiny air bubbles from the recent water change. the actual mark is the larger one, and is in between the air bubble right behind his head, and the middle air bubble (or the 2nd air bubble back from his head).


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Can't see it good but it looks like and injury of some kind. Do you have plastic plants in your tank or some type of other fish that may have nipped him? Add a little aquarium salt to the tank.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, I completely disagree with adding salt.
If it's an injury, it will heal if the fish is healthy, or become infected if not. If infected, I'd suggest a dip (in MEDICATED WATER not salt water!!!) as opposed to medicating the entire tank IF it becomes inefected.
Salt is best left on your french fries, not your aquarium. It's a cheap way to fend off infection, but not good for plants, snails, or FRESHwater fish!!!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Aquarium salt not table salt! Aquarium salt is good for curing sores, infections, ich, etc. If you're afraid of hurting invertebrates then put the fish in a quarantine tank. Or you can try Betta Revive.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

yea, i have a plastic log in there. there are some sharp edges, but i didn't think it would be a problem, as he never goes in there. i thought he would claim the inside of that log as his personal space, but he likes to swim around outside of it instead. he looks as healthy as can be, and i feel that whatever the mark is, he will heal up in no time (obviously under observation).


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Aquarium salt, of course........one should NEVER add table salt, I know that, but my point is that adding AQUARIUM salt is not a good idea for freshwater fish, imho.
Cheap way to resolve a problem's symptoms, not it's causes......and NOT good for the fish!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

what is an espies? You have some in the tank.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

mousey said:


> what is an espies? You have some in the tank.


i believe they are called espie rasboras, and they are neon tetra sized, but they have a brilliant orange with neon blue stripe on there bodies. that's the best i can do to explain them.


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

not to bring up an old topic, but i thought i should say that whatever that was on my betta was gone the next day. i have no idea what, but i'm glad it was nothing.


----------

